# MEGA VIV BUILD (step 3)



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

First stage to extending viv









Second stage of build , roof of viv and some of the floor done

































Not to far off now , rest of the flooring to be sealed , glass to go in and viv heaters and 2 more spotlights , should have this up and running by monday , i will post completed pic's then , cheers for looking :2thumb:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

MM, looking fan:censor:tastic mate! Cant wait to see it finished  Well done and good luck with the rest of it, wish me luck too ive got £20 saying arsenal beat hull tonight :lol2:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

monitor mad said:


> First stage to extending viv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking sweet pal.....Your lass will think you have moved out when its finished :lol2:


----------



## Spence1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking good MM, keep up the good work :no1: If you decided to change your mind about the viv, you could rent that loft out for about £400 a month in the current economic climate :lol2:

Alex


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Spence1 said:


> Looking good MM, keep up the good work :no1: If you decided to change your mind about the viv, you could rent that loft out for about £400 a month in the current economic climate :lol2:
> 
> Alex


 
Could fit about 20 polish people up there! :lol2:


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

You do realise you may need a DPA to keep Veloceraptors? That's Dangerous Prehistoric Animal by the way. 

It looks brilliant. You could keep an Elephant in there!


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

monitor mad said:


> First stage to extending viv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
im loving it m8 well done :no1:


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

A testatment to the dedication and commitment you have to your monitors MM 

:no1::2thumb:


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> A testatment to the dedication and commitment you have to your monitors MM
> 
> :no1::2thumb:


Thankyou :blush:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Welldone dude... looks great.

Police shall think its a farm LOL


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

thats going to be great m8 i cant wait to see the finished pics


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow that is looking incredible - its the size of a bedroom!

you have the luckiest monitors in the UK! :no1:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

That's looking great, MM - and I see you already have a most unique varanid already moved in (pics 3 & 4) 

Wish I was allowed to use our attic for something more than a place to park all the trash we'll never use :whistling2:


----------



## lophius (Jan 6, 2008)

what are you doing for water supply up there ?

I like the idea of loft conversion for a viv - although my office already looks like pet shop !!

have you sealed the floor?

looks good - what are the dimensions? 

(i've just followed the link from the M&T post) - you salvator is ace !

carl


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

lophius said:


> what are you doing for water supply up there ?
> 
> I like the idea of loft conversion for a viv - although my office already looks like pet shop !!
> 
> ...


Cheers carl , the water supply is in an offshoot of the viv with a seperate access door for ease of water changing with a removable pipe to the bathroom to drain the water , floor sealed with plastic coated zink sheets with fablon on as well measures 18ft x 10ft :2thumb:


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Looking really good :2thumb: You've got some very spoilt monitors!


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

WOW.......

Cant wait to see the finished pic's.....:mf_dribble:

Its like the lizard penthouse..........


----------



## monitor mad (Jun 16, 2008)

Hobgoblin said:


> WOW.......
> 
> Cant wait to see the finished pic's.....:mf_dribble:
> 
> Its like the lizard penthouse..........


Thanks mate it's getting there : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

looks great i love the idea of zinc sheets they cant scratch though it and its easy to wipe clean costs alot i bet though. I cant wait to see the finished viv with water area and that.keep up the good work mate


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

mate that looks totally awesome, cant wait to see it finished :2thumb:


----------



## Pythonman14 (Jan 7, 2009)

can i move in with your monitor cause his room im pretty sure is larger then my bedroom PLEASE........



:lol2:


----------

